# Cub 1450 starter help??



## dieselman73 (Sep 3, 2013)

My starter started clicking and will not turn the motor over. I took the starter off and the starter gear will not disengage it has 10 teeth on the starter gear. I looked up new starters and the new ones look different and i am not sure if they changed the look or function of them. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

Whoa! Before you jump to buying a new starter you need to find out if that is really what is wrong. First is to check the battery. It needs to be full charged or it will make the solenoid click without starting the tractor. Next to check is the battery connections. A corroded connection can give the same symptoms as can a bad connection from the ground cable to the tractor frame. Only once you have eliminated those should you consider the starter and then you should take it to a starter rebuild shop to have them check its function and if it is bad, can they rebuild it.


----------



## dieselman73 (Sep 3, 2013)

Its defiantly the starter so i will find a place that could rebuild it for me


----------

